# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  HE3D Specific Sub Forum

## number40Fan

..........

----------


## curious aardvark

guess it probably could - but is it necessary ? 

They make deltas and i3 variants. 
Pretty much use opensource designs and commercially available parts.

If we give them their own section then every kit maker will want one.  Given that there's nothing unique about the actual operation or construction of he3d printers - not sure it warrants it's own section. 

What's anyone else think ?

_(oh right - I get you ;-)_

----------

